# Yoshi's Woolly World



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey TBT'ers!

So Yoshi's Woolly World is releasing quite soon (mid June i believe) and i was wondering, what do you guys think of it? I think wool theme looks really good and the game seems fun to play! Also, three variants of yarn Yoshi amiibo are going to be released along with the game as well. They will come in green, pink and blue colors, are you going to buy any or maybe multiple of them? Please let me know!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 17, 2015)

The only thing I liked was the amiibos but the game didn't capture my attention.


----------



## Nay (Apr 17, 2015)

isn't the same as kirbys epic yarn? That's what it looked like


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

audino said:


> isn't the same as kirbys epic yarn? That's what it looked like



It has a similar art style but Kirby's Epic Yarn was a bit different though.


----------



## Autaven (Apr 17, 2015)

Definitely going to get it! It looks super cute and I love the yarn. Doubt I'll get the amiibo.


----------



## Tao (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it but I don't know whether I can get it on release. Splatoon already comes out that month and I have it preordered so money will be a little tighter.


I'm not too fussed about the Amiibo, which is odd since I'll buy anything with Yoshi's face stuck on it...They just look a bit tacky to me. I might pick up a green one if I see it 'just because' but I can't see myself going out of my way for one.

Though on the otherhand...This game kind of sounds like you 'NEED' an amiibo...Hopefully one of the other Yoshi Amiibo work.




audino said:


> isn't the same as kirbys epic yarn? That's what it looked like



It has more typical Yoshi's Island gameplay (minus the annoying baby Mario) with a similar art style to Kirby's Epic Yarn.


----------



## mynooka (Apr 17, 2015)

If it has good replay value I might get it soon after it comes out.  If it's fairly limited in that regard (which I'm assuming it will be), I will probably wait until Black Friday or something to see if I can get deal on it.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Tao said:


> I'm looking forward to it but I don't know whether I can get it on release. Splatoon already comes out that month and I have it preordered so money will be a little tighter.
> 
> 
> I'm not too fussed about the Amiibo, which is odd since I'll buy anything with Yoshi's face stuck on it...They just look a bit tacky to me. I might pick up a green one if I see it 'just because' but I can't see myself going out of my way for one.
> ...



I also hope that the older models of the Yoshi amiibo will work with it, i doubt that it won't though and i know that the site is telling us that only the Yarn Yoshi amiibo could be used with the game but maybe they just did not update the pages of older amiibo yet.


----------



## Coach (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm guessing it will be a mix between Kirby's Epic yarn + Yoshi's story + Yoshi's island

Which means it should be quite good c:


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Coach said:


> I'm guessing it will be a mix between Kirby's Epic yarn + Yoshi's story + Yoshi's island
> 
> Which means it should be quite good c:



We will get to expirience it soon! :3


----------



## Tao (Apr 17, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I also hope that the older models of the Yoshi amiibo will work with it, i doubt that it won't though and i know that the site is telling us that only the Yarn Yoshi amiibo could be used with the game but maybe they just did not update the pages of older amiibo yet.



I'm actually expecting that it will be specifically the Yarn Yoshi amiibo that work. Dunno why but I'm prepared for that outcome, which will be a shame because of how they are used in the game (essentially a 'player 2' for people that can't do 2 player content).


I won't be that bothered if you HAVE to use a Yarn Yoshi as long as they aren't hard to find and expensive. They kind of made that mistake with Toad (who I can only find for about ?25 atm) and now I can't play that part of Captain Toad at all...


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 17, 2015)

It better be a challenge this time around.

Yoshi's NEW Island was painfully easy.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It better be a challenge this time around.
> 
> Yoshi's NEW Island was painfully easy.



It will be a challenge (Or at least not too easy) i guess because it would make no sense for Good Feel to develop a easier version of the original game if it was extremely easy already...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 17, 2015)

Tao said:


> I'm looking forward to it but I don't know whether I can get it on release. Splatoon already comes out that month and I have it preordered so money will be a little tighter.


If you are in the UK, Yoshi's Woolly World releases in nearly an entire month after Splatoon. So you have plenty of time between Splatoon because it is at least 29 days difference.

Splatoon: May 29th
Yoshi's Woolly World: June 26th


----------



## Orieii (Apr 17, 2015)

Yoshi games are so cute and fun  I can't wait for the release! Probably won't be purchasing the amiibo though


----------



## Boccages (Apr 17, 2015)

It comes out at the end of June, not on may 29th. That is Splatoon!


----------



## Rasha (Apr 17, 2015)

Yoshi's Woolly World (or previously Yarn Yoshi) was one of the main reasons I bought a Wii U at all!! I just fell in love with with the art direction and the few images I saw in the early teaser lol
MUST BUY FOR SURE!!! oh and the wool amiibos are to die for <3


----------



## Tao (Apr 17, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It better be a challenge this time around.
> 
> Yoshi's NEW Island was painfully easy.



Yea...

I think even small children (the obvious target audience) would have found it too easy.





JasonBurrows said:


> If you are in the UK, Yoshi's Woolly World releases in nearly an entire month after Splatoon. So you have plenty of time between Splatoon because it is at least 29 days difference.
> 
> Splatoon: May 29th
> Yoshi's Woolly World: June 26th



Ahhh, sweet. I get mixed up with Nintendo release days with games usually being released at different times across the world -.- The extra month makes it a lot more obtainable though!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 17, 2015)

It seems like it'll be a better Yoshi's Island successor than Yoshi's New Island. Bonus: no kazoo.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 18, 2015)

Tao said:


> Yea...
> 
> I think even small children (the obvious target audience) would have found it too easy.
> 
> ...



Lol the small children would found it too easy you think? Lol no... You might be going too far by that... I know a lot of little kids who can not even finish the second level!


----------



## Chris (Apr 18, 2015)

Fell in love with this game at E3. I'm so excited that it's not too far away now! 

I've the game on pre-order as well as the green yarn Yoshi amiibo.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 18, 2015)

Its a pretty awesome game. Might actually get that, along with the cute yarn Yoshi amiibos.


----------



## Tao (Apr 18, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Lol the small children would found it too easy you think? Lol no... You might be going too far by that... I know a lot of little kids who can not even finish the second level!



It seems like a game kids would blast through for the most part to me :/

Maybe a few areas might have tripped them up but definitely seems easy even for a kid...At least to me it did.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 18, 2015)

Definitely getting the yarn yoshi amiibo.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2015)

Tao said:


> It seems like a game kids would blast through for the most part to me :/
> 
> Maybe a few areas might have tripped them up but definitely seems easy even for a kid...At least to me it did.



Hopefully this game has a steady difficulty curve. I remember it took very long for me to beat Yoshi's Island DS because of the difficulty spike in the last two worlds. Then again, I was in third grade so idk


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 21, 2015)

I've been waiting for this game since E3.  I'm a knitter and can't wait to play it.
They should sell the amiibo with the game.   I saw Mario amiibo in a box for Mario Party 10.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 22, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> I've been waiting for this game since E3.  I'm a knitter and can't wait to play it.
> They should sell the amiibo with the game.   I saw Mario amiibo in a box for Mario Party 10.


GAME.co.uk are doing just that.
Just click on this link to see the product page.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 22, 2015)

So excited to buy this when its out!!! I am craving a new wii u game.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2015)

this game is going to be too easy like you cant even die LOL


(i will still buy on release with all 3 amiibo tho oops)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 23, 2015)

Jake. said:


> this game is going to be too easy like you cant even die LOL


I liked that about Kirby's Epic Yarn. XD


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 27, 2015)

They just released 10 new screen shots, and there's gonna be a 3D HUB WORLD YEEEAH!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 28, 2015)

I am REALLY looking forward to this game! I don't believe I have ever played the original game...
I have played Yoshi's Story for Nintendo 64 though.

My favourite yarn game was Kirby's Epic Yarn. So I am looking for great things with Yoshi's Woolly World!


----------



## Azza (Apr 28, 2015)

Uhhhh I dont think Im going to get it. Thats the day splatoon comes out and after I get that I will have no money left XD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 28, 2015)

Azza said:


> Uhhhh I dont think Im going to get it. Thats the day splatoon comes out and after I get that I will have no money left XD


You are incorrect on that Azza. You actually get just under a month to save up for Yoshi's Woolly World, I can happily confirm.

Splatoon: May 29th
Yoshi's Woolly World: June 26th


----------



## toxapex (Apr 29, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> You are incorrect on that Azza. You actually get just under a month to save up for Yoshi's Woolly World, I can happily confirm.
> 
> Splatoon: May 29th
> Yoshi's Woolly World: June 26th



Yeah, the OP got the release date confused with Splatoon's.


----------



## Murray (Apr 30, 2015)

this game looks so good, definitely most hyped game this year for me!


----------



## Azza (May 1, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> You are incorrect on that Azza. You actually get just under a month to save up for Yoshi's Woolly World, I can happily confirm.
> 
> Splatoon: May 29th
> Yoshi's Woolly World: June 26th


Ohhh Okay! Then theres a slight chance I may be getting it


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

This game is so adorable

I can't buy the game because I don't have a Wii U, but I will be defiantly be buying the amiibo if they aren't too rare.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 3, 2015)

this game honestly looks beyond adorable, and those amiibos! ahhhh too cute~ i will be gettng this and hopefully the green and blue yoshi amiibos on release


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 3, 2015)

I'm debating on buying the game. It looks somewhat boring to me. I don't know if it will be worth it


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 12, 2015)

Looks like Wonder Wooly will be used to unlock a bunch of different patterns for Yoshi!


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Looks like Wonder Wooly will be used to unlock a bunch of different patterns for Yoshi!



also to add to this it's been said that certain Amiibo will unlock Yoshi patterns (i know mario, luigi and peach have been confirmed) but i dont really care about the patterns that much (i mean they look nice but..?) kinda looks like a little big planet rip off LOL


----------



## Murray (May 13, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Looks like Wonder Wooly will be used to unlock a bunch of different patterns for Yoshi!



omg that's so adorable- the cow yoshi omg



Jake. said:


> also to add to this it's been said that certain Amiibo will unlock Yoshi patterns (i know mario, luigi and peach have been confirmed) but i dont really care about the patterns that much (i mean they look nice but..?) kinda looks like a little big planet rip off LOL



that's pretty neat, so it's like mk8? That sounds like a pretty good/easy way to utilize heaps of different amiibo, I hope they don't limit it to a few.

EDIT: WHERE IS BIRDO YOSHI


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2015)

Murray said:


> that's pretty neat, so it's like mk8? That sounds like a pretty good/easy way to utilize heaps of different amiibo, I hope they don't limit it to a few.
> 
> EDIT: WHERE IS BIRDO YOSHI


idk it doesn't really say what they're going to look like. i only know coz its on the back of the box art and it says it's compatible with "mario, luigi, peach and others" so others will be there but idk which


and isnt birdo just yoshis gf so lol idk


----------



## Azza (May 13, 2015)

Yoshi's wolly world doesnt interest me too much. It just doesnt look remotely challenging :L


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 13, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Hopefully this game has a steady difficulty curve. I remember it took very long for me to beat Yoshi's Island DS because of the difficulty spike in the last two worlds. Then again, I was in third grade so idk



I concur. Curse that difficulty spike... Got stuck on 5-7 for years.

But personally, I'm extremely hyped for it. There was a trailer playing for it in one of the stores here, and I fell in love with the art immediately.


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2015)

confirms that most amiibo will unlock a new costume (rip pokemon)


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 26, 2015)

Jake. said:


> confirms that most amiibo will unlock a new costume (rip pokemon)



The Yoshi with the moustache kind of creeps me out. O.O


----------



## Orieii (May 26, 2015)

I'm definitely going to get this game  probably not on release though. I really enjoyed Kirby's Epic Yarn! ♡


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> The Yoshi with the moustache kind of creeps me out. O.O



Yea, it looks so weird.

I don't think I'll end up liking most of the amiibo character skins for this, especially the 'human' characters. I just don't think they'll look great as essentially just a quick pallet swap.

I imagine the Bowser skin fitting Yoshi quite well.

Kirby and Jigglypuff will pretty much just be a pink Yoshi.


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> Yea, it looks so weird.
> 
> I don't think I'll end up liking most of the amiibo character skins for this, especially the 'human' characters. I just don't think they'll look great as essentially just a quick pallet swap.
> 
> ...



jigglypuff isn't getting a yoshi form, nor are the rest of the pokemon (or toad)


----------



## JCnator (May 26, 2015)

Well, Toad is actually compatible with Yoshi's Woolly World. The source who told that corrected the mistake.


----------



## Murray (May 26, 2015)

Jake. said:


> jigglypuff isn't getting a yoshi form, nor are the rest of the pokemon (or toad)



thats so dumb i am unliking that post now- why not just make one for every amiibo??


----------



## realfolkblues (May 26, 2015)

Jake. said:


> and isnt birdo just yoshis gf so lol idk



I don't think it's ever been said that Birdo was yoshi's gf plus, Birdo's a bad guy. Plus there's always that debate over if Birdo is male or female.


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2015)

Murray said:


> thats so dumb i am unliking that post now- why not just make one for every amiibo??



blame the furrys, thats what im doin


----------



## Tao (May 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> jigglypuff isn't getting a yoshi form, nor are the rest of the pokemon (or toad)



I don't see why they're not getting a form. I would like to know why because that just seems silly.

A Mewtwo Yoshi would probably look pretty good as well.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> I don't see why they're not getting a form. I would like to know why because that just seems silly.
> 
> A Mewtwo Yoshi would probably look pretty good as well.


I would LOVE to see what the Shulk Yarn Yoshi looks like, it is just a shame that I cannot undo my Shulk amiibo... :*(


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> I don't see why they're not getting a form. I would like to know why because that just seems silly.
> 
> A Mewtwo Yoshi would probably look pretty good as well.



i told u its because of the furries

u've seen what they do with pokemon x sonic, do u rly wanna know what happens when pokemon x yoshi happens?


----------



## Tao (May 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i told u its because of the furries
> 
> u've seen what they do with pokemon x sonic, do u rly wanna know what happens when pokemon x yoshi happens?





...When you put it like that, this is one of the better decisions Nintendo has made. I approve of Pokemon Amiibo not working in this game.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 28, 2015)

So exactly which specific amiibo are confirmed to work in Yoshi's Woolly World? I am aware that none of the Pok?mon amiibo work...


----------



## Tao (May 28, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> So exactly which specific amiibo are confirmed to work in Yoshi's Woolly World? I am aware that none of the Pok?mon amiibo work...



From the trailer Jake posted:



Spoiler:  The obvious ones



- Green Wool Yoshi
- Blue Wool Yoshi
- Pink Wool Yoshi
- Mario
- Link
- Donkey Kong





Spoiler:  The ones that scroll past at the end of the trailer



- Bowser Jr
- Olimar
- Ganondorf
- Palutena
- Dark Pit
- Zero Suit Samus
- Ness
- Pacman
- Wario
- Luciana
- Robin
- Meta Knight
- King Dedede
- Megaman
- Sonic
- Shulk
- Ike
- Sheik
- Toon Link
- Bowser
- Rosalina
- Little Mac
- Pit
- Captain Falcon
- Luigi
- Zelda




From that I would assume that all the Amiibo from that character's franchise work.


----------



## Murray (May 28, 2015)

Tao said:


> From the trailer Jake posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



peach, toad, kirby and some others were confirmed in a video that got taken down too


----------



## Dustmop (May 29, 2015)

realfolkblues said:


> I don't think it's ever been said that Birdo was yoshi's gf plus, Birdo's a bad guy. Plus there's always that debate over if Birdo is male or female.



...Debate?

It's not really a debate. Male in Japan and female in NA. :v

tbh, the only one where it's confusing was the Japanese version of Double Dash:
_Mario Kart: Double Dash‼ - Female (US), either (Japan, "Catherine appears to be Yoshi's girlfriend... or does that mean boyfriend?!".)_



Spoiler:  Because this is a bit off-topic :v



Birdo has been primarily considered male in the Japanese games, despite the name Catherine! NoA called Birdo a male at first, as the Japanese games did, but later established her to be female. At least, they last considered her male in SMB2's manual, _"He thinks he's a girl and shoots eggs from his mouth."_ And has been depicted and established to be female ever since.

Yoshi has been established as an "it", they're neither male nor female... though I recall the Yoshi companion in Paper Mario TTYD being referred to as a boy, and the families of Yoshis on that island in Paper Mario also being referred to by gender-specific titles (moms and dads, sons and daughters?)
Really I never understood why Yoshi was always canonically male. Males don't _lay_ eggs. Except by Nintendo's logic, where asexual dinosaurs (with or without a gender) can reproduce at will, without mating.




tl;dr I can't see a relationship happening, lol. It is cute to ship them, though. Yoshi's whole big, round face could fit in Birdo's mouth. That just sounds adorable. c:


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 29, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Yoshi's whole big, round face could fit in Birdo's mouth. That just sounds adorable. c:



Not to sound rude but picturing it, that seems really _really_ disturbing.


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Not to sound rude but picturing it, that seems really _really_ disturbing.



...and thats how fanfics and otps start


----------



## Dustmop (May 29, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Not to sound rude but picturing it, that seems really _really_ disturbing.



lolol.

I dunno, whenever I hear people shipping them, all I could ever think of was, _"But they can't even kiss; Birdo's face is a giant black hole."_

And it always immediately turned to that. I thought it sounded cute. :v


----------



## stitchmaker (May 29, 2015)

When does the game get released in the US?  I noticed that EU gets it in June.
The local game store in Canada doesn't have it on their list yet.


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> When does the game get released in the US?  I noticed that EU gets it in June.
> The local game store in Canada doesn't have it on their list yet.



The US release is simply listed as "fall" iirc


----------



## stitchmaker (May 29, 2015)

Thanks.  That's sad that we have to wait.  I just watch a Germany youtube gameplay video and I want the game now.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 29, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> I thought it sounded cute. :v




Yes, but when you consider that Birdo's thing hole is it's mouth, horn, nose, and baby ejector (omg) all it once, putting your head into it suddenly sounds very very creepy.


----------



## Ste (May 30, 2015)

Really liking the look of this so far, I can't wait till the game comes out


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Looks like Wonder Wooly will be used to unlock a bunch of different patterns for Yoshi!
> 
> [video=youtube;d4_JRPhDtiY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4_JRPhDtiY[video]



well my heart has officially melt


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 2, 2015)

I hope there are no puns hidden within this game that will leave me in stitches... XD


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I hope there are no puns hidden within this game that will leave me in stitches... XD



Wool is actually knitted, not stitched.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2015)

here are some more pics of the yoshi amiibo costumes


----------



## lars708 (Jun 6, 2015)

Jake. said:


> here are some more pics of the yoshi amiibo costumes



Whoa they really look good!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 6, 2015)

Jake. said:


> here are some more pics of the yoshi amiibo costumes



At Least four of my Amiibo are compatible which is good 

Just preordered the game with the green yarn Yoshi Amiibo from Nintendo, I'm really looking forward to this game, it looks so cute :3 Problem is I don't have a Wii U yet... :/


----------



## Tao (Jun 6, 2015)

Jake. said:


> here are some more pics of the yoshi amiibo costumes



The SSB Yoshi looks like a plastic figure 


I don't like what they've done with the Samus one though. Why is her visor on it's nose? Is it a mustache now? It looks stupid...I like it otherwise, the coloring looks cool, but the visor mustache looks dumb :/


The Bowser one looks pretty much as I imagined it


----------



## lars708 (Jun 6, 2015)

Tao said:


> The SSB Yoshi looks like a plastic figure
> 
> 
> I don't like what they've done with the Samus one though. Why is her visor on it's nose? Is it a mustache now? It looks stupid...I like it otherwise, the coloring looks cool, but the visor mustache looks dumb :/
> ...



The Bowser costume looks a bit like Bowser Jr!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 6, 2015)

At first, I wasn't going to get this game because I don't like 2D Platformers that much or Yoshi games...

But, I'm a sucker for multiple skins, especially if there's a lot of them, so I do plan to get it, and the Light Blue Yarn Yoshi amiibo.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2015)

lars708 said:


> The Bowser costume looks a bit like Bowser Jr!



That's exactly what I thought when I first saw it LOL


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Jake. said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I first saw it LOL



Hahah i wonder what the Bowser Jr. costume will look like then!


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Hahah i wonder what the Bowser Jr. costume will look like then!



Probably the same or similar to Bowser


----------



## Tao (Jun 7, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Probably the same or similar to Bowser



I imagine it would be the exact same but with a white bit on the torso for the neckerchief.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Tao said:


> I imagine it would be the exact same but with a white bit on the torso for the neckerchief.



Hmm makes sense!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 7, 2015)

Has anyone, wherever preorders are currently available, managed to acquire preorders for all three of the Yarn Yoshi amiibo?


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Has anyone, wherever preorders are currently available, managed to acquire preorders for all three of the Yarn Yoshi amiibo?



Yes i did actually! For the first time i managed to actually order the amiibo figures i want!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 7, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yes i did actually! For the first time i managed to actually order the amiibo figures i want!


Where did you preorder them from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Where did you preorder them from, if you don't mind me asking?



I well it is not going to help you out if i tell you because you do not live in The Netherlands... But i ordered from MediaMarkt.nl


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 7, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Has anyone, wherever preorders are currently available, managed to acquire preorders for all three of the Yarn Yoshi amiibo?



Yup, but all separately, Green with a copy of the game direct from Nintendo UK, while Blue and Pink are coming all the way from Japan once they release over there. :3 I got Blue and Pink for roughly ?15 each plus ?4 shipping via Tenso, so around ?34, which is generally cheaper than if I had preordered them from here in the UK! (Though I know I'm going to get lumped with ridiculously high duty fees, I always am...)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 7, 2015)

This is how I managed to do my preorders.

Yoshi's Woolly World from SimplyGames.com
Yarn Yoshi Green amiibo from ShopTo.net
Yarn Yoshi Light Blue amiibo from ShopTo.net
Yarn Yoshi Pink amiibo from ShopTo.net
Yarn Yoshi amiibo Triple Pack - Green, Pink and Light Blue from GAME.co.uk


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2015)

a better look at the ness and wii fit trainer costume


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2015)

oops bought wii fit trainer amiibo just for the yarn yoshi costume


----------



## lars708 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jake. said:


> oops bought wii fit trainer amiibo just for the yarn yoshi costume



Gotta admit, the costume really is awesome... Probably going to invest some money in it too xD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 11, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Gotta admit, the costume really is awesome... Probably going to invest some money in it too xD


I could use my original retail priced ?10.99 Wii Fit Trainer amiibo, but it is FAR too rare... Can't do it...


----------



## lars708 (Jun 11, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I could use my original retail priced ?10.99 Wii Fit Trainer amiibo, but it is FAR too rare... Can't do it...



Mehh wii fit trainer is not a big deal for me xD Toy stores still have her here.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 11, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I could use my original retail priced ?10.99 Wii Fit Trainer amiibo, but it is FAR too rare... Can't do it...



Does this count as one for the drinking game? I think it does.


----------



## Tao (Jun 11, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I could use my original retail priced ?10.99 Wii Fit Trainer amiibo, but it is FAR too rare... Can't do it...



Which Amiibo do you own that work in Yoshi's Woolly World?


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2015)

inkling girl has been confirmed in a new trailer






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loMpdJ5nnfg


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 13, 2015)

Tao said:


> Which Amiibo do you own that work in Yoshi's Woolly World?


If you can find me a website that shows me which ones are compatible, I will happily post all of my *amiibo* to this topic.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> If you can find me a website that shows me which ones are compatible, I will happily post all of my *amiibo* to this topic.



I am sure that every amiibo is compatible with the game.


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

Fixing post glitch

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> I am sure that every amiibo is compatible with the game.



No they're not


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Fixing post glitch
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Which are not then? They even have inkling amiibo support so they should work...


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Which are not then? They even have inkling amiibo support so they should work...



none of the pokemon amiibo work


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> none of the pokemon amiibo work



Say what? How in the world could they do that! I think those would have been perfect custumes... T-T


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm going to be sad if this game turns out to be disappointing.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 18, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> I'm going to be sad if this game turns out to be disappointing.



Ikr, i have that with a lot of games recently...


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2015)

hi do u wanna play a game called "what color r the yarn yoshi amiibo really"























they literally change color every time they're shown LOL


----------



## Rasha (Jun 20, 2015)

there better be a fox yoshie, just so that I can finally get my ass out to buy a fox amiibo, then again it has to work on the upcoming star fox zero game....


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

I need this game to CALM DOWN but then I remember NA GETS IT IN OCTOBER


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> there better be a fox yoshie, just so that I can finally get my ass out to buy a fox amiibo, then again it has to work on the upcoming star fox zero game....



There is. It was shown off in the previous amiibo video, and they also scanned one in at E3.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 23, 2015)

IGN gave this game a 7.4 / 10. There is obviously too much yarn...


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> IGN gave this game a 7.4 / 10. There is obviously too much yarn...


How many yoshi amiibo do u have


----------



## Heyden (Jun 24, 2015)

piimisu said:


> How many yoshi amiibo do u have



which ones does he have


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 24, 2015)

piimisu said:


> How many yoshi amiibo do u have


Yoshi (Super Smash Bros.)
Yoshi (Super Mario Collection)

I will soon have Yarn Yoshi Green, Yarn Yoshi Light Blue and Yarn Yoshi Pink. Twice each.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2015)

This comes out tomorrow but tbh I'm more interested in actually finding out what color the amiibo really are than the game itself LOL


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2015)

Wait I thought they had all the yoshi colors, and blue green and pink are the main ones?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 24, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Wait I thought they had all the yoshi colors, and blue green and pink are the main ones?


If we are talking about the Yarn Yoshi amiibo... Green, Light Blue and Pink are the only Yarn Yoshis available.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2015)

idk if it's been said but there are 56 yoshi patterns, not including amiibo


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

Jake. said:


> There is. It was shown off in the previous amiibo video, and they also scanned one in at E3.



couldn't find any video/photo showing the fox yoshi, oh well.....


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 24, 2015)

it's coming tomorrow and my hype is so REAL


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 24, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> it's coming tomorrow and my hype is so REAL



Don't know why North Ameica has to wait untill October...


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> couldn't find any video/photo showing the fox yoshi, oh well.....









i'll link the video below with the timestamp;
https://youtu.be/rIuKjbhsdCI?t=13m57s


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Don't know why North Ameica has to wait untill October...


Ikr. I genuinely want to know why


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Ikr. I genuinely want to know why



probably the same reason why NA got most main series Pokemon games months before EU got the, pre XY, why NA got NL and ORAS a week before Europe, like NA is getting HHD a week before Europe, and why NA got CF 4 days before Japan and 2/3 weeks before EU????

Release dates vary depending on each regions specifics. If NA thinks the game will sell better releasing in October, then that's why they're going to release it then - and remember, release dates can always change, even if they're "concrete", it's possible NA will see the good sales in EU and Japan and bring the game out earlier, who knows.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2015)

So it's based off of sales and not issues related to the game?


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2015)

piimisu said:


> So it's based off of sales and not issues related to the game?



Well I'm not a developer, so I can't say for 100%, but the game is out in Europe already... They're basically the same game (both play in English), so there's really no other reason why they cant release at the same time other than maybe some minor difficulties, or sales.

here's the inkling boy yoshi skin since i dont think it's been shown


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2015)

Mine arrived this morning a day early :3


I've not had much time to play it since I had to go out, so I've only seen the first 5 levels but it's really fun! There's not much else to say so far, it's just a Yoshi game with Wool (though I'm 100% fine with that). The lack of baby Mario makes it even better.

The Amiibo looks really good now I've actually got my hands on it as well, which I was worried about since some of the Amiibo look noticeably worse than what they originally show (look at you, Zelda).



One thing I'll say is that the game + amiibo box is needlessly big. It's a silly complaint but the box it arrived in was even bigger to compensate for it. So much wasted space in there. I don't really care about waste *BUT* if they're gonna waste so much cardboard anyway, then start giving me instruction manuals again!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 25, 2015)

I am going to soon be able to unlock the Wii Fit Trainer Yarn Yoshi design on this game as I have a second Wii Fit Trainer amiibo coming.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i'll link the video below with the timestamp;
> https://youtu.be/rIuKjbhsdCI?t=13m57s



oh! how nice of you posting a screenshot and the source!!! such a sweetheart <3


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 25, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Don't know why North Ameica has to wait untill October...



yeah it really sucks..


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> yeah it really sucks..



wait, so it's not out??! man I feel dumb now


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> wait, so it's not out??! man I feel dumb now



not in north america. i think today it's only out in australia.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> not in north america. i think today it's only out in australia.



And the UK, presumably the rest of Europe as well.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> And the UK, presumably the rest of Europe as well.



On the wiki, it says that it comes out in Europe tomorrow, though?


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> On the wiki, it says that it comes out in Europe tomorrow, though?



Well it's now the 26th here in the UK (only by like 45 minutes) so it's available now technically. 

Depends if any stores are open where you can get it at this time though (24/7 super markets I guess?)


----------



## inkling (Jun 25, 2015)

I think it looks great and I'm definitely getting it. I loved Kirby's epic yarn but I think this looks better. I always love the Yoshi games, theyre super fun and addicting


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> One thing I'll say is that the game + amiibo box is needlessly big. It's a silly complaint but the box it arrived in was even bigger to compensate for it. So much wasted space in there. I don't really care about waste *BUT* if they're gonna waste so much cardboard anyway, then start giving me instruction manuals again!



PRAISE THE LORD IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO THINKS THIS


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

well big boxes for big things, they purposely made the yarn yoshie amiibos big to make them look more like plush toys than figurines


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> well big boxes for big things, they purposely made the yarn yoshie amiibos big to make them look more like plush toys than figurines



No, the game and amiibo don't even take up half the space in the box.. They could've easily put the game directly behind the amiibo, and then made the box long and thin, but for some reason they made it into some massive cube?

And the yarn yoshi amiibo aren't even that much bigger than the figure amiibo. Their boxes are actually smaller than the smash ones, so it's nothing to do with the size of the amiibo itself.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Jake. said:


> No, the game and amiibo don't even take up half the space in the box.. They could've easily put the game directly behind the amiibo, and then made the box long and thin, but for some reason they made it into some massive cube?
> 
> And the yarn yoshi amiibo aren't even that much bigger than the figure amiibo. Their boxes are actually smaller than the smash ones, so it's nothing to do with the size of the amiibo itself.



I honestly didn't see the packaging myself, I just noticed the difference between the yarn yoshi amiibo size compared to all other amiibos


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I honestly didn't see the packaging myself, I just noticed the difference between the yarn yoshi amiibo size compared to all other amiibos



Ye IK, and it doesn't really bother me either I just think it's dumb they made the box so big


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> well big boxes for big things, they purposely made the yarn yoshie amiibos big to make them look more like plush toys than figurines





Spoiler:  A bad quality photoshop is needed! 









But yea, it's more clear what I mean there about 'wasted space'.

Like I said, I'm not actually bothered about big needless boxes (the box is rather nice actually), it's more that I loved getting instruction manuals to look through but they've been 'phased out' to reduce waste...So when something like this comes along with a lot of waste yet I don't get a nice instruction manual to look through it irritates me more than it should.




R-Cookies said:


> I honestly didn't see the packaging myself, I just noticed the difference between the yarn yoshi amiibo size compared to all other amiibos



Yea, he is bigger but the box is the same size. He just kinda fills it xD


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

^ wow, it's much worse that I imagined! the mario party bundled with amiibo looked very neat I wonder why they didn't stick to that

but it's just a box so who cares?


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> Spoiler:  A bad quality photoshop is needed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember opening mine up, and I hadn't opened the flap on the side the game was on all the way, so I was staring into this big empty box like "WHERE MA GAME" then I opened the flap a lil bit more and was like "fml"


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> but it's just a box so who cares?



Me ; - ;


I'm keeping the box though. I opened the Amiibo really carefully so I could put the box back in. Though I don't know why because now it just looks like somebody stole the Amiibo...Not sure what I was trying to achieve there.




Jake. said:


> I remember opening mine up, and I hadn't opened the flap on the side the game was on all the way, so I was staring into this big empty box like "WHERE MA GAME" then I opened the flap a lil bit more and was like "fml"



I did the exact same thing. It actually took me longer to work it out though. I started looking through the other box to see if it was in there.


I felt so stupid...


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> I felt so stupid...



Dw friend, so did I. Just glad someone experienced the same pain as me!!


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> Me ; - ;
> 
> 
> I'm keeping the box though. I opened the Amiibo really carefully so I could put the box back in. Though I don't know why because now it just looks like somebody stole the Amiibo...Not sure what I was trying to achieve there.
> ...



ah the tease, THE GAME ISN'T EVEN OUT HERE YET! who cares about the box, I just want ma game, boo :'C


----------



## Azza (Jun 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> Spoiler:  A bad quality photoshop is needed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought the box looked a little too big XD


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 25, 2015)

Jake. said:


> probably the same reason why NA got most main series Pokemon games months before EU got the, pre XY, why NA got NL and ORAS a week before Europe, like NA is getting HHD a week before Europe, and why NA got CF 4 days before Japan and 2/3 weeks before EU????



I think Xenoblade X is getting released here before Europe, I guess to make up for waiting 2 years for it to come over?


----------



## Heyden (Jun 25, 2015)

I want the Pok?mon Amiibo compatible tho


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I think Xenoblade X is getting released here before Europe, I guess to make up for waiting 2 years for it to come over?


don't think so. i googled it and it says dec 4th for NA and december 2015 for PAL, so yea, it'll most likely be before, but it'll only be a few weeks at most, which is pretty tolerable. i do think the wait between release for yarn yoshi in PAL and NA is stupid but you can't really do anything about it.



Haydenn said:


> I want the Pok?mon Amiibo compatible tho


they _are_ compatible they just dont give you a pokemon skin, they just give you a green yoshi with an amiibo t-shirt (same with every amiibo that doesn't have a yoshi skin)








also for my own reference and in case people are interested, im gonna list the yoshi amiibo skins below, i beleive it has every skin for all released amiibo so far;



Spoiler






Spoiler: Sonic













Spoiler: Luigi













Spoiler: Link













Spoiler: Shulk













Spoiler: Mega Man













Spoiler: Dark Pit













Spoiler: Pac-Man













Spoiler: Samus













Spoiler: Zero Suit Samus













Spoiler: Mario













Spoiler: Inkling Girl













Spoiler: Inkling Squid













Spoiler: Inkling Boy













Spoiler: Ness













Spoiler: Yoshi













Spoiler: Rosalina













Spoiler: Ganondorf













Spoiler: Bowser













Spoiler: Wario













Spoiler: Kirby













Spoiler: Palutena













Spoiler: Toad













Spoiler: Peach













Spoiler: Wii Fit Trainer













Spoiler: Villager













Spoiler: Donkey Kong













Spoiler: Pit













Spoiler: Captain Falcon













Spoiler: Diddy Kong













Spoiler: Fox













Spoiler: Zelda













Spoiler: Toon Link













Spoiler: Sheik













Spoiler: Lucina













Spoiler: Ike













Spoiler: Robin













Spoiler: Marth













Spoiler: Little Mac









Spoiler: King Dedede













Spoiler: Meta Knight
















Spoiler: Anything with no amiibo skin


----------



## lars708 (Jun 26, 2015)

Jake. said:


> don't think so. i googled it and it says dec 4th for NA and december 2015 for PAL, so yea, it'll most likely be before, but it'll only be a few weeks at most, which is pretty tolerable. i do think the wait between release for yarn yoshi in PAL and NA is stupid but you can't really do anything about it.



I just saw that we get a LOT earlier indeed, it is out now! I did not know that it was october for US  But on the other hand, US gets most of the games earlier. (Except for HUGE titles like Mario Kart and Splatoon obviously, they get released on the same day as the other regions)

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> I just saw that we get a LOT earlier indeed, it is out now! I did not know that it was october for US  But on the other hand, US gets most of the games earlier. (Except for HUGE titles like Mario Kart and Splatoon obviously, they get released on the same day as the other regions)



Oh and Meta and Dedede costumes look awesome, so sad that i do not have any of these two... T-T


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2015)

oops just bought king dedede amiibo for the yoshi skin


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Jun 26, 2015)

It's stupid how Australia gets it today, but NA gets it in Mid-October.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2015)

NewLeaf13 said:


> It's stupid how Australia gets it today, but NA gets it in Mid-October.



australia got it yesterday

but yea i think this is like maybe one of the worst release line ups i can remember for a nintendo game

EU/AU get it late June
JPN gets is mid July
NA gets is mid October

its pretty dumb


----------



## piichinu (Jun 26, 2015)

so.. NA wants to know if you guys are enjoying the game...

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i love that yoshi skin, cant wait to use my yoshi amiibo to get it


----------



## Tao (Jun 26, 2015)

piimisu said:


> and i love that yoshi skin, cant wait to use my yoshi amiibo to get it




How do you even get it? I guess the yarn amiibo won't work and the Smash Amiibo apparently does nothing. Does it need to be the SMW Yoshi?

I'm ordering it when I get paid anyway but it's a little odd if it specifically that Yoshi Amiibo.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 26, 2015)

The thing is, ESRB already rated this game, so it could have been easily released this month to make up for the summer drought. Can someone explains why is Nintendo obsessed deserting the early summer with nearly no worthy games in America?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 26, 2015)

I believe Nintendo has delayed the game because they need to put out some more store exclusive amiibo before the game is due...


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> How do you even get it? I guess the yarn amiibo won't work and the Smash Amiibo apparently does nothing. Does it need to be the SMW Yoshi?
> 
> I'm ordering it when I get paid anyway but it's a little odd if it specifically that Yoshi Amiibo.



If you're talking about the plastic yoshi skin, both the smash and super Mario yoshi amiibo unlock it


----------



## Tao (Jun 26, 2015)

Jake. said:


> If you're talking about the plastic yoshi skin, both the smash and super Mario yoshi amiibo unlock it



Yea, that's what I meant.


The Smash Yoshi didn't unlock anything when I tried...Guess I'll try it again when I go back on it.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> Yea, that's what I meant.
> 
> 
> The Smash Yoshi didn't unlock anything when I tried...Guess I'll try it again when I go back on it.



I don't have the smash yoshi, but I guess try again. Everywhere I read says both work, and both the smash and SM run the same nFC chip and data, so there's no reason it shouldn't work. Also when I scanned my yoshi (super Mario), the model for the smash yoshi came up on screen, so there's no way the smash yoshi wouldn't work if it's models in the game.

Iirc I scanned mine in during a level, maybe try that?


----------



## Tao (Jun 26, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Iirc I scanned mine in during a level, maybe try that?



I scanned it in a level and I've unlocked it now 


If you scan it in the Amiibo hut it just tells you to use it in a level for double Yoshi. I kinda thought it functioned as a Yarn Yoshi from that and only gives you the double Yoshi power up.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 27, 2015)

I can only unlock the following Yoshi costumes for now. I need to find duplicates of some more amiibo before I can unlock other ones.

Mario Amiibo costume
Link Amiibo costume
Wii Fit Trainer Amiibo costume
Kirby Amiibo costume
Marth Amiibo costume
Zelda Amiibo costume
Diddy Kong Amiibo costume
Luigi Amiibo costume
Captain Falcon Amiibo costume
Bowser Amiibo costume
Toon-Link Amiibo costume
Shulk Amiibo costume
Sonic Amiibo costume
Mega Man Amiibo costume
King Dedede Amiibo costume
Wario Amiibo costume
Palutena Amiibo costume
Dark Pit Amiibo costume
Zero Suit Samus Amiibo costume
Ganondorf Amiibo costume
Toad Amiibo costume
Inkling Boy Amiibo costume
Inkling Girl Amiibo costume
Inkling Squid Amiibo costume


----------



## Tao (Jun 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I can only unlock the following Yoshi costumes for now. I need to find duplicates of some more amiibo before I can unlock other ones.
> 
> Mario Amiibo costume
> Link Amiibo costume
> ...




That's a lot of costumes. 

Is that all your Amiibo, or do you have more?


----------



## Vida (Jun 27, 2015)

Anybody here who already has the game and can say a couple of things about it? Is it worth getting? My holidays are starting next week and I'm considering buying the game.

For the Americans on here... I understand your grief over the release date but as a European, I can say that the majority of the time you guys are the ones who get the games earlier and we are the ones who have to wait several months more. Now you understand our misfortune XDD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 27, 2015)

Vida said:


> Anybody here who already has the game and can say a couple of things about it? Is it worth getting? My holidays are starting next week and I'm considering buying the game.
> 
> For the Americans on here... I understand your grief over the release date but as a European, I can say that the majority of the time you guys are the ones who get the games earlier and we are the ones who have to wait several months more. Now you understand our misfortune XDD


But we do not have those wonderful, amazing store exclusive amiibo... XD


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 27, 2015)

Vida said:


> Anybody here who already has the game and can say a couple of things about it? Is it worth getting? My holidays are starting next week and I'm considering buying the game.
> 
> For the Americans on here... I understand your grief over the release date but as a European, I can say that the majority of the time you guys are the ones who get the games earlier and we are the ones who have to wait several months more. Now you understand our misfortune XDD



I can say that it's definitely worth it. I picked it up today and it feels a lot like classic Yoshi's Island with the benefit of not having to listen to Baby Mario's screaming.

Also you can use your Amiibo to get some pretty sweet designs. My personal recommendation is using the Inkling Girl.


----------



## Vida (Jun 28, 2015)

@ Earth Wolf-Howl

That sounds great! I played the original Yoshi's Island but never picked up the later games of the series. I heard that those newer games were not as good as the orignal... But yeah, it's cool that Woolly World comes closer to the original! I hope it's not one of those games that can be beat in a few hours and then you never go back to play them anymore.


----------



## Tao (Jun 28, 2015)

Vida said:


> Anybody here who already has the game and can say a couple of things about it? Is it worth getting? My holidays are starting next week and I'm considering buying the game.
> 
> For the Americans on here... I understand your grief over the release date but as a European, I can say that the majority of the time you guys are the ones who get the games earlier and we are the ones who have to wait several months more. Now you understand our misfortune XDD




I would say it's worth getting, it's a really good game so far. I can't say how long it takes to beat or complete though since I've not finished it myself yet. It's one of the things I have on the back of my mind as I play and won't know until I've reached the end ; - ;


If anything, it's worth getting for the fact that it's one of the few Yoshi games where you're not carting around a damn useless baby all the time. I wish the lack of 'baby *character*' was a more regular thing.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 28, 2015)

Vida said:


> @ Earth Wolf-Howl
> 
> That sounds great! I played the original Yoshi's Island but never picked up the later games of the series. I heard that those newer games were not as good as the orignal... But yeah, it's cool that Woolly World comes closer to the original! I hope it's not one of those games that can be beat in a few hours and then you never go back to play them anymore.



I don't think it will be due to the extra stages you can unlock, like in the original, with those flowers, stamps collected from beads/gems/whatever they are, and even those bundles of yarn you get to make alternate Yoshi costumes.

I've played DS, and I can agree that it wasn't as fun as the original was.


----------



## Tao (Jun 28, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I don't think it will be due to the extra stages you can unlock, like in the original, with those flowers, stamps collected from beads/gems/whatever they are, and even those bundles of yarn you get to make alternate Yoshi costumes.
> 
> I've played DS, and I can agree that it wasn't as fun as the original was.




It depends how much of it you manage to do on your first run through though since you could get everything in one go if you wanted to. I guess that will take extra time anyway since you'll still be exploring the map properly for every secret.


It wasn't as fun but it was still okay. I think the only Yoshi games I really didn't like were the Puzzle game on Gameboy and Touch and Go, the glorified full retail price tech-demo -.-


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 28, 2015)

Tao said:


> It depends how much of it you manage to do on your first run through though since you could get everything in one go if you wanted to. I guess that will take extra time anyway since you'll still be exploring the map properly for every secret.
> 
> 
> It wasn't as fun but it was still okay. I think the only Yoshi games I really didn't like were the Puzzle game on Gameboy and Touch and Go, the glorified full retail price tech-demo -.-



Yeah, pretty much. You can either go back once you know the levels, or try it all in one shot.

It was still a pretty decent game, yes, albeit a little frustrating in some places. Then again, the original could have been the same; I don't think I ever got that far.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 28, 2015)

Im crying I want this game so badly but i wont have time to play when school starts and thats when the release is


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Im crying I want this game so badly but i wont have time to play when school starts and thats when the release is



go all in and import a european wii u and the game 8)


----------



## Rasha (Jun 29, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Im crying I want this game so badly but i wont have time to play when school starts and thats when the release is



hang in there, sista! why not think of it positively? at least the game IS coming out


----------



## piichinu (Jun 29, 2015)

Ik that's a joke but i actually was considering that for a while

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> hang in there, sista! why not think of it positively? at least the game IS coming out


Because school is garbage and I took too many AP classes


----------



## Airwriter (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm getting it ^_^


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2015)

my kind dedede amiibo hasnt arrived yet how am i supposed to play fjsdjgfdsl


----------



## lars708 (Jun 29, 2015)

Jake. said:


> my kind dedede amiibo hasnt arrived yet how am i supposed to play fjsdjgfdsl



Whahahah i want a Dedede too, there is one in my local toy store but parents...


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Whahahah i want a Dedede too, there is one in my local toy store but parents...



just buy it yolo

i literally bought dedede for the yoshi skin oops

and they shipped it finally holla praise mah jesus


----------



## lars708 (Jun 30, 2015)

Jake. said:


> just buy it yolo



Nooooo they would literally kill me... Or throw my 3DS through the window... That happened before so yeah... Do not want it to repeat


----------



## piichinu (Jun 30, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Nooooo they would literally kill me... Or throw my 3DS through the window... That happened before so yeah... Do not want it to repeat


My parents do stuff like that too, can you buy it in secret?


----------



## lars708 (Jul 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> My parents do stuff like that too, can you buy it in secret?



I can buti do not want to risk it, i live in a rather small village and everyone knows each other. So when someone who knows my mother see me buying amiibo, my mom will know that i did that soon enough. Chances of staying safe are very slim xD


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jul 1, 2015)

Question of the times:

Is there time traveling involved (AGAIN)?


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 1, 2015)

It's kinda stupid how Amercia doesn't get this game until September while the rest of the world gets it during the Summer.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 1, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Question of the times:
> 
> Is there time traveling involved (AGAIN)?



I don't follow what you mean by time travelling, but I haven't seen any so far.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jul 1, 2015)

It seems to be a running thing now starting since DS where someone ends up traveling to the past (usually Bowser) to beat the Yoshis after Baby Bowser is beaten, so I'm wondering if it's here (although it'd be a let down because it'd mean Bowser is randomly the final boss with no explantation).


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 1, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> It seems to be a running thing now starting since DS where someone ends up traveling to the past (usually Bowser) to beat the Yoshis after Baby Bowser is beaten, so I'm wondering if it's here (although it'd be a let down because it'd mean Bowser is randomly the final boss with no explantation).



I see what you mean, now that you mention it. Sadly, I haven't gotten that far to tell you, sorry.


----------



## Murray (Jul 1, 2015)

I just got home with the game now and I am staying on the title screen because the music is so amazing *-*


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> I just got home with the game now and I am staying on the title screen because the music is so amazing *-*



ngl sometimes i stay on the title screen for like an hour LOL



also wtf dictatorship the NA bundle looks 50x better and doesn't look as large like wat


----------



## piichinu (Jul 1, 2015)

At least u don't have to wait months extra. We deserve this

But then I actually have to download my games so nope


----------



## WonderK (Jul 2, 2015)

I haven't decided if I'm going to pick it up yet. Odds are, I won't.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 2, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I haven't decided if I'm going to pick it up yet. Odds are, I won't.


Plz pick it up in honor of me


----------



## lars708 (Jul 2, 2015)

piimisu said:


> At least u don't have to wait months extra. We deserve this
> 
> But then I actually have to download my games so nope



LOL NA gets most of the game a lot earlier than we do, Kirby's Epic Yarn is a good example, that's funny because it is from the same developers


----------



## piichinu (Jul 2, 2015)

lars708 said:


> LOL NA gets most of the game a lot earlier than we do, Kirby's Epic Yarn is a good example, that's funny because it is from the same developers


i know but i dont really like most of the games that get released earlier. yoshi is my special game


----------



## lars708 (Jul 2, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i know but i dont really like most of the games that get released earlier. yoshi is my special game



Oh hahah, well that sucks.


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2015)

this video shows off the Dr. Mario, Olimar, and Bowser JR. amiibo skins


----------



## Tao (Jul 16, 2015)

Jake. said:


> this video shows off the Dr. Mario, Olimar, and Bowser JR. amiibo skins



Bowser Jr looks about as I imagined him. I'm happy about that.


I like how with the Olimar skin, Yoshi's spines are supposed to be the red, blue and yellow Pikmin.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 16, 2015)

I hope the Miiverse community for this game is a *tight-knit* community... XD


----------



## JCnator (Oct 18, 2015)

So yeah, Yoshi's Woolly World has been released in North America since last Friday. Haven't got the game yet, but will do so during the holidays.

Apparently, this game is considered as a fantastic follow-up to Yoshi's Island, even though some of the professional reviews don't do much justice to the game's quality.

Also, Mega Yarn Yoshi amiibo has been released in Canada, but they're pretty tough to find despite their initial high price of 60$ CAD.


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 18, 2015)

So many of the amiibo are supported by this game! I haven't looked at a list at the moment, but I was very surprised to find that both Robin and Lucina work. I'm currently running around as an Inkling Girl Yoshi, haha. I've not gotten far in the game, but I'm having a lot of fun, and I always let my brother join in, because he loves the way the game looks too.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 18, 2015)

Yoshi World's been around for us EU nerds for awhile, I just couldn't find it all that fun compared to the Island games, I think it's because it's just too easy and that's a real shame Nintendo have to be so soft on us.



dapperlace said:


> So many of the amiibo are supported by this game! I haven't looked at a list at the moment, but I was very surprised to find that both Robin and Lucina work.


Just a heads up, I'm pretty sure every Amiibo as of now is supported with Woolly world (In the Smash line atleast) except the Pokemon ones.


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 18, 2015)

I was very surprised to find that Charizard didn't work, actually! I tried him with all the rest, and I just got the generic amiibo on belly pattern. 







This is greatly amusing. The other Yoshi (behind me) is my brother as Luigi.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 20, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I was very surprised to find that Charizard didn't work, actually! I tried him with all the rest, and I just got the generic amiibo on belly pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE the Inkling Boy and Girl amiibo costumes!


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm fairly certain they're my favorites at the moment. They're all pretty great, though!


----------



## lars708 (Oct 20, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I'm fairly certain they're my favorites at the moment. They're all pretty great, though!



I agree, Mr. Game & Watch is a bit weird though hahah


----------



## bloomwaker (Oct 21, 2015)

I haven't opened my retro pack, so I don't actually know what those look like yet, haha.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Yoshi World's been around for us EU nerds for awhile, I just couldn't find it all that fun compared to the Island games, I think it's because it's just too easy and that's a real shame Nintendo have to be so soft on us.
> 
> 
> Just a heads up, I'm pretty sure every Amiibo as of now is supported with Woolly world (In the Smash line atleast) except the Pokemon ones.



I found some challenge in the later levels honestly... Did you play all the way through?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 21, 2015)

I've created names for all of them!

For instance, Vexer is the red one.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 21, 2015)

My sister ordered this for me for my birthday last week and it finally came today! I tried my hand at playing it and almost cried at the cuteness (seriously I was so close haha). I was playing now but put the controller down to eat some dinner. This game is a ton of fun so far. I already know I'm gonna tear my hair out trying to 100% every level though. There's so much to collect, but I love it! And don't get me started on the amiibo! I got my Falcon skin going and man does Yoshi look tiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

Javocado said:


> My sister ordered this for me for my birthday last week and it finally came today! I tried my hand at playing it and almost cried at the cuteness (seriously I was so close haha). I was playing now but put the controller down to eat some dinner. This game is a ton of fun so far. I already know I'm gonna tear my hair out trying to 100% every level though. There's so much to collect, but I love it! And don't get me started on the amiibo! I got my Falcon skin going and man does Yoshi look tiiiiiiiiiiight.



It sure is fun indeed! And some collectibles are getting hard to find/collect starting from world 4. Sometimes you just see a wool bundle but there is no way to get there!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 22, 2015)

I don't have this game yet. is better or worse than other nintendo platformers (nsmb, dkc, kirby..)?
sorry didn't read the comments on this page


----------



## lars708 (Oct 22, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I don't have this game yet. is better or worse than other nintendo platformers (nsmb, dkc, kirby..)?
> sorry didn't read the comments on this page



Depends on what you like! Yoshi's Woolly World is all about exploring. So if you like that, then yes! I personally think that this is the best platformer on Wii U. I haven't played New Super Mario Bros. U though so i can not say if it is better than that.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm doing a Save the Yoshis run, where I only go for the Wonder Wool.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 24, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I'm doing a Save the Yoshis run, where I only go for the Wonder Wool.



A lot of poeple do that actually haha!


----------



## Javocado (Oct 27, 2015)

Just got done 100% World 1 before moving on to World 2 and man oh man I wasn't expecting that little difficulty curve with World 1-S hahaha.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 27, 2015)

I bought this game with a friend and dang it I should've taken it with me bc she isn't using it.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

To be fair it looks like a decent game. Colorful graphics and the game play looks good.


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 3, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Depends on what you like! Yoshi's Woolly World is all about exploring. So if you like that, then yes! I personally think that this is the best platformer on Wii U. I haven't played New Super Mario Bros. U though so i can not say if it is better than that.


Adding to your answer, _Yoshi's Woolly World_ is a classic platformer that may be seen as a sort of spiritual successor to _Kirby's Epic Yarn,_ and indeed was both inspired by it and created by the same developer, Good Feel. In other words, if you want a solid platformer, even though it offers little in the way of innovation, this is worth getting.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd definitely recommend getting it, too. Navigation-wise, its easy. The challenge comes from getting 100% on everything.

Co-op is also incredibly hilarious.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 4, 2015)

A slight celebration of the fact that I beat the game.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 4, 2015)

I just got the Blue Yarn Yoshi today for my birthday! SO HAPPY!


----------



## lars708 (Nov 5, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> A slight celebration of the fact that I beat the game.



Ugh i envy you, i just can not beat the Piranha boss thingy. It is not that hard to clear but i want to do it without damage and it is so hard fml!


----------



## Loriii (Feb 29, 2016)

I've finished and collected everything 100% (except getting all amiibo). The final S level wasn't that hard compared to other S-levels in previous worlds but I like how it was presented. Beating all the boss in the tent felt like more of an accomplishment especially the final boss. I had to memorize the pattern and not get hit even though I'm allowed to get hit. It's harder than beating without losing hearts in the main game lol. I'd say this is my second favorite platformer on Wii U (trailing Super Mario 3D World). I have yet to finish DK: Tropical Freeze though but feel like in the mood to play it now that I'm done with this.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 2, 2016)

Role said:


> I've finished and collected everything 100% (except getting all amiibo). The final S level wasn't that hard compared to other S-levels in previous worlds but I like how it was presented. Beating all the boss in the tent felt like more of an accomplishment especially the final boss. I had to memorize the pattern and not get hit even though I'm allowed to get hit. It's harder than beating without losing hearts in the main game lol. I'd say this is my second favorite platformer on Wii U (trailing Super Mario 3D World). I have yet to finish DK: Tropical Freeze though but feel like in the mood to play it now that I'm done with this.



Still need to finish it ugh, it's so difficult! At least it is a fair challenge unlike other games. When you die it is actually most of the time your own fault


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm really interested in getting this game, especially if it is a lot like Kirby's Epic Yarn, that game was so relaxing.  I could even just listen to the music when other people were playing and feel relaxed.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 2, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I'm really interested in getting this game, especially if it is a lot like Kirby's Epic Yarn, that game was so relaxing.  I could even just listen to the music when other people were playing and feel relaxed.



Tbh it's not like Epic Yarn at all. I mean the world is made out of yarn but it's more like a 3D environment unlike Kirby's Epic Yarn.


----------



## Damniel (Mar 26, 2016)

I got the game last week and it's actually really fun! Wish I could invest in Amiibos, but so poor...


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> I got the game last week and it's actually really fun! Wish I could invest in Amiibos, but so poor...



The amiibo Yoshi is very annoying to play with though so you aren't missing out. Unless you want the amiibo for decoration! 
And yes it is so much fun! It is also surprisingly difficult if you're trying to get all the collectibles.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> I got the game last week and it's actually really fun! Wish I could invest in Amiibos, but so poor...



The amiibo Yoshi is very annoying to play with though so you aren't missing out. Unless you want the amiibo for decoration! 
And yes it is so much fun! It is also surprisingly difficult if you're trying to get all the collectibles.


----------

